# Torch Lighters & Wally World Ronson Butane?



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

Bought a couple of cans of "Ronson" Brand at Wally World, store all summer in the 100 DEGREE PLUS Garage. Today I went to refill my lighters, the can appear to havre gas. But the quality of gas is not very good.

Yes I purged the lighter DRY.

Yes I let the Gas in Lighters come to room tempeture.

Yes I tried the process twice, and the results are the same marginal flames.

IDEAS. Did I kill the gas over the summer in storage? Do this all the timer with no problems. Can not find a lot or batch # on cand so I am not sure if they were expired on sale?


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

The Ronson $5 lighter is a great bang for the buck, but I've had issues running their butane.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I have a dozen Ronson Lighters which work well with Ronson Butane but that's the only lighter that I will use with that kind of butane. If you value your better lighters use 5X refined butane like Vector. I bought a dozen cans 6 years ago and it works as well as it did when I bought it. It just makes sense to buy a good brand of butane.


----------



## THERAYaka (Apr 22, 2016)

65 years ago, has Vector been around that long? 

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

What is ment by "5X Butane"?


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

5 x refined. It's cleaner.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

I sold industrial gases & industrial welding supplies for a couple of years. Most of the gases including propane that is real close to butane was fill at one of two local big suppliers. The difference between medical Oxygen & Industrail Oxygen was filtering & price per 100 cubic foot.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Cigary said:


> I have a dozen Ronson Lighters which work well with Ronson Butane but that's the only lighter that I will use with that kind of butane. If you value your better lighters use 5X refined butane like Vector. I bought a dozen cans 6 years ago and it works as well as it did when I bought it. It just makes sense to buy a good brand of butane.


Just picked up a ronson. Can I use any butane to refill it or does it have to be ronson brand? Didn't even cross my mind to look at the package before tossing it.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

I have several of the Ronson butane lighters. I actually use them more than any other torch type lighter even, though I own more expensive ones. Often for touch-ups. (I usually use a soft flame for the initial light.) The Ronson is hard to beat for around $5. I use good butane fuel & have had no problems at all.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

csk415 said:


> Just picked up a ronson. Can I use any butane to refill it or does it have to be ronson brand? Didn't even cross my mind to look at the package before tossing it.


You can use any brand. However, for best results, look for 5 X Filtered or Five Times Refined. From MY personal experience, I'd avoid the Ronson FUEL. It has clogged a couple of my lighters, including a Ronson.

I think the Ronson Lighters are a great bang for the buck and nice to have in the car, kitchen drawer, garage, etc. and to pass around at a gathering because if you lose it, you're not out $100.


----------



## justncredibl3 (Jul 3, 2016)

Just wanted to put my experience in. I've bought vector due to the experience that others have had with them. I looked for the 14 x filtered version on Amazon. 4 cans for like 25 dollars. One can is not even empty and I've refilled my touch and soft double flame lighter multiple times. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## weedsnager (Apr 20, 2015)

Do these mods for an even better lighter


----------



## gunnersguru (Sep 10, 2016)

I use a ronson lighter with ronson fuel (made by zippo ) and it works good for me . the ronson fuel is 2.23 in my area. also I did the lighter mod , remove the spring in the push button . keep track of those little pins. I also have the zippo blu and blu2 but I like the push button better than the flint wheel lighters


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

I brought one of the can of Ronson in the house, let it get to 78 where I keep my condo. Tried it on one of my cheap CI Xikar's, and it work great. Think the hot garage was not the place to store working cans. So from now on I will store the can in use in the house.


----------



## CajunTorch (Jun 21, 2021)

I have went through several different kinds of torches but never equal to more than $25 and that was for a four jet torch (which from one of my friends ended up getting nicknamed the rocket and it stuck) but I must have went through dozens of Ronson's torches (very few cases was due to poor grade fuel including the Ronson butane brand most of them ended up getting stolen) but I found the best fuel that in my opinion is neon brand 11x comes in a sky blue and white can with a sky blue top you can make even a cheaper lighter last far longer than it's supposed to and the only reason why they quit working is because certain parts either break or end up getting burned up from the Heat around where I'm from Louisiana still sells that level of refinement in the neon brand and it's only $3 but can range up to $5 which is kind of expensive for that brand around here every time I used that particular kind the fuel was never the problem when it came to the lighters not working


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow! Was that really just one whole sentence?


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Bird-Dog said:


> Wow! Was that really just one whole sentence?


Felt like I ran a marathon reading it. 💀


----------

